#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Μία αίτηση για πολλές αυτοτελείς οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες και ζητήματα που δημιουργούνται

## Xάρης

Έστω ότι σε μια οικοδομή όπου υπάρχουν ανεξάρτητες αυτοτελείς ιδιοκτησίες του ιδίου ιδιοκτήτη (όχι όλες) επιλέξουμε να κάνουμε μία αίτηση/δήλωση του Ν.4178/13.

Δημιουργούνται τα επόμενα ερωτήματα:
1) Επιλέγουμε *ξεχωριστά φύλλα* για αυθαιρεσίες σε διαφορετικές ιδιοκτησίες παρόλο που όλοι οι συντελεστές μπορεί να είναι ίδιοι;

2) Ο *έλεγχος της κατηγορίας* θα γίνει ανά αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία ή συνολικά;
Μπορούμε να έχουμε κατηγορίες 4 και 5 μαζί;

3) Η *σύγκριση με τα επιτρεπόμενα μεγέθη* για την εξαγωγή των συντελεστών υπέρβασης δόμησης γίνεται συνολικά ή ανά αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία;

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Άποψη:

Απο την στιγμή που κάνεις μία δήλωση, το αντιμετωπίζεις ολόκληρο το κτίριο και στα κελιά που βάζεις τους ιδιοκτήτες βάζεις και τα ποσοστά που τους αναλογούν βάση διαμερίσματος.

Τα μεγέθη που συγκρίνονται είναι της όλης οικοδομής ή των ιδιοκτησιών που θα δηλωθούν συνολικά, το ίδιο θα συμβεί και στην κατηγορία της αυθαιρεσίας.

Το θέμα είναι τι θα πληρώσει ο καθένας, γιατί άλλη αυθαιρεσία θα έχει ο ένας άλλη ο άλλος.
Θα μπορούσε να λυθεί το θέμα ανοίγοντας νέες δηλώσεις (όχι για υπαγωγή αλλα για να βγάλουμε το ποσό του καθενός ξεχωριστά), να βγάλουμε τα ποσά για τον καθένα, να τα αθροίσουμε και μετά βάση του τι αναλογεί στον καθένα στο αθροισμένο ποσό να πάμε και να βάλουμε αυτό το ποσοστό στο τι αναλογεί στον καθένα στο ποσό της κοινής δήλωσης.


Φυσικά θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα συνεννόησης των ιδιοκτητών και το μέγιστο όλων είναι η διπλή δουλειά του μηχανικού επειδή θα κάνει 1 κοινή δήλωση και Χ δηλώσεις υπο επεξεργασία ώστε να βρεί το ποσοστό. 

Στα θετικά ειναι το γεγονός οτι αντί ο καθένας τους να πληρώσει απο 500ευρώ για κατηγορία 3 θα πληρώσουν όλοι μαζί ένα 500 για κατηγορία 3, είναι μεγάλο κέρδος για αυτούς.

Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν άποψη.

----------


## Xάρης

Η αίτηση δεν αφορά όλο το κτήριο αλλά τμήμα αυτού, περισσότερες της μιας αυτοτελείς οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες.
Ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ένας που έχει 5 διαμερίσματα από σύνολο 8.
Προφανώς θέματα συνεννόησης δεν υπάρχουν.

Στα ερωτήματα που έθεσα στην αρχή έχουν δοθεί απαντήσεις από ΥΠΕΚΑ, ΤΕΕ ή νομοθεσία; Νομίζω πως όχι.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

> Τα μεγέθη που συγκρίνονται είναι της όλης οικοδομής ή των ιδιοκτησιών που θα δηλωθούν συνολικά, το ίδιο θα συμβεί και στην κατηγορία της αυθαιρεσίας.
> 
> Τ


To κατάλαβα για αυτό έγραψα ή των ιδιοκτησιών (πχ 5 απο τις 8 που λές).

Το συζητούσα με έναν συνάδελφο τις προάλλες και απο όσο γνωρίζαμε και οι δύο το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι πολύ ασαφές , π.χ πόσο ποσοστό επι της πληρωμής αναλογούν στον καθένα και γενικότερα αυτά που έθεσες και εσύ, αν ανοίγεις φύλλα για κάθε ιδιοκτήτη ξεχωριστά ,δηλαδή η περιγραφή να έχει την παράβαση και το όνομα του ιδιοκτήτη.

Eπίσης, στα στοιχεία ιδιοκτητών λέει "ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας" , αν βάλουμε πολλά διαμερίσματα, το θέμα του ποσοστού λύνεται αν το αντιμετωπίσεις σαν μια ολότητα και όχι σαν ξεχωριστούς ιδιοκτήτες με διαφορετικά φύλλα.

Εντωμεταξύ είμαστε στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο του νόμου και υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοια βασικά ερωτήματα.

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως είπα εφόσον ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ένας λύνονται πολλά προβλήματα.
Αν ήταν πολλοί (διαφορετικές ιδιοκτησίες - διαφορετικοί ιδιοκτήτες) τότε δεν θα συμβούλευα να γίνει μια αίτηση λόγω των προβλημάτων που ανέφερες Γιάννη και αν τυχόν δεν παρουσιαστούν τώρα ενδεχομένως να παρουσιαστούν στο μέλλον κατά τη διάρκεια πληρωμής των δόσεων.

Γέρνω προς την αντιμετώπιση των ιδιοκτησιών *χωριστά*, δηλαδή χωριστά φύλλα (ερώτημα 1), χωριστά η σύγκριση των κατηγοριών (ερώτημα 2) και χωριστά η σύγκριση με τα επιτρεπόμενα μεγέθη και μάλιστα ανά φύλλο κατηγορίας.

Γιατί χωριστά οι κατηγορίες;
Διότι αν τα πάρω ενιαία θα μου βγει κατηγορία 5 για όλα, ενώ χωριστά θα έχω κατηγορία 5 για ένα και 4 για τα υπόλοιπα. Γιατί να επιβαρυνθεί η ιδιοκτησία που έχει μια μικρή παράβαση 2τ.μ. κλείσιμο ημιυπαιθρίων; Εξάλλου αυτό που ενδιαφέρει το κράτος είναι η ιδιοκτησία και όχι ο ιδιοκτήτης αυτής. Αυτήν ελέγχουμε για παραβάσεις δόμησης κ.λπ..
Θεωρώ ότι η δυνατότητα που δόθηκε για μία αίτηση είναι για να διευκολύνει τους ιδοκτήτες πολλών, συνήθως μικρών ιδιοκτησιών σε ένα οικόπεδο και να μην πληρώνουν παράβολα που τελικά υπερβαίνουν τα πρόστιμα.

----------


## ΞΥΠΟΛΥΤΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

εστω οτι κανουμε μια δηλωση για περισσοτερες της μιας ιδιοκτησίας του ιδιου ιδιοκτητη. Θα χρειαστει και μια βεβαίωση (για μεταβιβαση) ανά δήλωση ή περισσοτερες βεβαιώσεις (μία για καθε ιδιοκτησία ανεξαρτήτως του αριθμού των δηλώσεων)?

----------


## ppanag

#6

Κάθε ιδιοκτησία χρειάζεται βεβαίωση ξεχωριστά, αλλά αυτό δεν απαγορεύει να κάνεις μια δήλωση για περισσότερες από μια ιδιοκτησίες και μετά να εκδόσεις τις ανάλογες βεβαιώσεις όταν ζητηθούν

----------


## Xάρης

Αν μάλιστα έχω καταλάβει καλά, ακόμα και διαφορετικοί ιδιοκτήτες μπορούν να κάνουν μία δήλωση.
Δεν το συνιστώ βέβαια για άλλους λόγους.

----------


## ppanag

Αυτό Χάρη που το στηρίζεις; 
Έχω περίπτωση που οι ιδιοκτήτες μιας πολυκατοικίας έχουν μικρές παραβάσεις και θα τους συνέφερε να κάνουν κοινή δήλωση

----------


## Xάρης

Το αναφέρει η Εγκύκλιος 3/2013 στο Παράρτημα 1 αυτής, #36:
"*Στις περιπτώσεις περισσοτέρων αυθαιρέτων κτηρίων ή/και αυτοτελών διηρημένων ιδιοκτησιών στο οικόπεδο/γήπεδο ο ιδιοκτήτης ή οι συνιδιοκτήτες μπορούν από κοινού να υποβάλουν μία ή περισσότερες αιτήσεις υπαγωγής αυθαιρέτων στο Ν.4178/2013.*
Το γεγονός αυτό δεν επηρεάζει τον αριθμό των βεβαιώσεων μηχανικού που τυχόν θα απαιτηθούν για τη σύνταξη συμβολαιογραφικών πράξεων. "

----------

ppanag

----------


## NIKOS_M

Μακάρι να είναι έτσι. Νομίζω όμως ότι ο όρος συνιδιοκτήτες αναφέρεται στους συνιδιοκτήτες των οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών και όχι στους συνιδιοκτήτες του όλου κτηρίου. Δηλαδή, αν δύο διαμερίσματα έχουν δύο ίδιους συνιδιοκτήτες, αυτοί μπορούν να υποβάλουν είτε δύο δηλώσεις είτε μία και για τις δύο οριζόντιες. Σε μια πολυκατοικία όμως δεν υπάρχουν συνιδιοκτήτες του κτηρίου (των οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών), παρά ιδιοκτήτες διαμερισμάτων και όλοι μαζί είναι συνιδιοκτήτες με τα χιλιοστά τους στο οικόπεδο. Άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η κάθε οριζόντια μόνη της.

----------


## janna

Στη περιπτωση που οι αυθαιρεσιες αφορουν επεκταση διαμερισματων με κλεισιμο φωταγωγων και καλυψη εσοχης και απο τους δυο συνιδιοκτητες σε αντιστοιχα  διαμεριματα  των  οροφων μπορουμε να υποβαλουμε μια δηλωση?
Οταν εχει ενας γονιος την επικαρπια και τηνψιλη κυριοτητα τα δυο παδια του και εχει συσταθει οριζοντια ιδιοκτησια μπορει να υποβαλει μια δηλωση ο επικαρπωτης με συνεναιση των ψιλων κυριων?

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που λέει ο Νίκος είναι μεν εύλογο αλλά δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφές. 
Εκ των πραγμάτων πάντως δημιουργούνται προβλήματα σε μια κοινή δήλωση συνιδιοκτητών οικοδομής με διαφορετικές οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες.
Ενώ όταν ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ένας με πολλές οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες, τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα.

Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις janna θεωρώ ότι ναι μπορεί να γίνει μια δήλωση.

----------


## Afi8ionado

Θα ήθελα να θέσω μια ερώτηση: Έστω 4ώροφη οικοδομή, στην οποία έχει γίνει σύσταση Ο.Ι , οι οποίες ανήκουν ΟΛΕΣ στον κατασκευαστή. Μία από τις παραβάσεις είναι ΥΥ η οποία έγινε βαθμιαία, κάθε όροφος αύξανε το ύψος του. Μπορώ να υπολογίσω την υπέρβαση ύψους με επιφάνεια αναφοράς του τελευταίου ορόφου( οι κατόψεις είναι ίδιες σε όλους τους ορόφους).Ή πρέπει σε κάθε Ο.Ι ,σε όλους τους ορόφους ξεχωριστά, παρά την ενιαία δήλωση;

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον δεν προσδιορίζεται στον Ν.4178/13 μπορείς να υπολογίσεις την υπέρβαση ύψους με τον τρόπο που αναφέρεις.
Επιφάνεια αναφοράς = εμβαδόν τυπικού ορόφου = εμβαδόν τελευταίου ορόφου.

----------


## Afi8ionado

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ θερμά για την άμεση απάντηση!

----------


## apod

> Το αναφέρει η Εγκύκλιος 3/2013 στο Παράρτημα 1 αυτής, #36:
> "*Στις περιπτώσεις περισσοτέρων αυθαιρέτων κτηρίων ή/και αυτοτελών διηρημένων ιδιοκτησιών στο οικόπεδο/γήπεδο ο ιδιοκτήτης ή οι συνιδιοκτήτες μπορούν από κοινού να υποβάλουν μία ή περισσότερες αιτήσεις υπαγωγής αυθαιρέτων στο Ν.4178/2013.*
> Το γεγονός αυτό δεν επηρεάζει τον αριθμό των βεβαιώσεων μηχανικού που τυχόν θα απαιτηθούν για τη σύνταξη συμβολαιογραφικών πράξεων. "

----------


## sgp

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι επιλέγουμε κοινή δήλωση δύο οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών διαφορετικών ιδιοκτητών σε κτίσμα με περισσότερες ιδιοκτησίες. Με τι χιλιοστά θα δηλώσουμε στο φύλλο αναφοράς των ιδιοκτητών την κυριότητα τους; Το άθροισμα των ποσοστών της κάθε μίας επί του οικοπέδου δεν θα βγάζει 100%. Κάνουμε εμείς την αναλογία μεταξύ τους;

----------


## lia1

Καλημέρα! θα συμφωνήσω με τον Χάρη, αν και πάει καιρός από το '14 που έκανε αναφορά στο γεγονός ότι ναι μεν για αναλυτικούς σε περίπτωση που δηλωθούν χωριστά ιδιοκτησίες ιδίου ιδιοκτήτη, θα πρέπει να πληρώσει πιο πολλα, αλλά όντως σχετικά με τις κατηγορίες, ίσως με αυτόν τον τρόπο να γλυτώσουν κάποιες από τις ιδιοκτησίες με μικρές παραβάσεις  το "5άρι".Έχω υπόθεση 3όροφης οικοδομής όπου Α' όροφος =2 διαμ.,Β' όροφος=1 διαμ και 1 μεζ. με τον Γ' όροφο.κάθε όροφος έχει επέκταση εξώστη, αλλά η μεζονέτα έχει μετατροπή στέγης σε εξώστη, ΥΔΚΧ κα.γιατι να την πληρώσουν τα άλλα διαμερίσματα??το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό που αναφέρει ο sgp.τι ποσοστά βάζουμε όμως εαν δηλωθούν χωριστά???

----------


## eleni81

Καλημέρα 
Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο θέμα ακριβώς να γράψω γιατί είναι μια περίπλοκη περίπτωση η οποία είναι και σε παραδοσιακό οικισμό. Υπάρχει μια άδεια του 73 για διώροφη οικοδομή με ισόγεια αποθηκη γεωργικών προϊόντων 97 τμ και όροφος με χρήση κατοικίας επίσης 97 τμ. Ύψος κάθε ορόφου 3,40. 
α) Το κτίσμα έχει κατασκευαστεί σε εντελώς διαφορετική θέση και δεν συμπίπτει σε κανένα σημείο με το προβλεπόμενο στην άδεια και έχουν γινει και μεταγενέστερες αυθαιρεσίες, οπότε σύμφωνα με το παράρτημα το πάω χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια. Ελπίζω σωστά ως εδω
β)Τη δεκαετία του 80 ο ιδιοκτήτης παίρνει άδεια λειτουργίας για ταβέρνα για την ισόγεια αποθήκη..Πώς πηρε δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν με απασχολεί στην παρούσα φάση...Κατασκευάζει εκτός περιγράμματος τουαλέτες και λεβητοστάσιο με χαμηλότερο ύψος περίπου 2,20. Το 1989-1990 γινεται αυθαίρετη προσθηκη κατ' επέκταση, ισόγειο 100 τμ το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί ως ταβέρνα (ο χώρος στο ισόγειο είναι δηλ. ενιαίος πλέον και λειτουργει ως ταβέρνα). Κατασκευάζεται επίσης και όροφος κατ' επέκταση 78 τμ. Στον όροφο γκρεμίζεται ένας τοίχος και η οικογένεια που μένει στην αυθαίρετη επέκταση χρησιμοποιεί κι ένα δωμάτιο απο την διπλανή αρχική κατοικία (έχουν κλειδώσει απλώς την πόρτα για να μην υπάρχει επικοινωνία με τη διπλανή οικία). Ο ιδιοκτήτης όλων αυτών ειναι ένας. 

Απορίες:
1)Ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει τώρα να μεταβιβάσει τις δύο κατοικίες στον όροφο και το ισόγειο ξεχωριστά. Εγώ δεδομένου ότι δεν υπάρχει καμμιά σύσταση οριζοντίου μπορώ να κάνω μια δήλωση στον 4178 και να γίνει μετά η σύσταση;Επίσης αν μπορώ να κάνω 3 δηλώσεις (πράγμα ασύμφορο οικονομικά) μπορώ να θεωρήσω στον όροφο δύο ιδιοκτησίες από τη στιγμή που δεν ειναι λειτουργικά ανεξάρτητες;Δεν νομιζω πως μια κλειδωμένη πόρτα μπορεί να κάνει μια ιδιοκτησία ανεξάρτητη...
2)Δεν ξέρω τι χρήση να δηλώσω το ισόγειο δεδομένου ότι απο το 2000 σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί ως ταβέρνα και πλέον χρησιμοποιείται ως αποθηκευτικός χώρος επίπλων, εργαλείων κλπ. Υπάρχουν ακόμη οι τουαλέτες κι η κουζίνα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το θεωρήσω ουτε ταβέρνα όυτε αποθήκη ακριβώς.Δεν προκειται ποτέ ξανά να λειτουργήσει ως κατάστημα ούτε να πουληθεί.
3) Είναι σε οικισμό κάτω των 3000 κατοίκων και πρόκειται για ηλικιωμένο ζευγάρι. Βάζω τα πρώτα 70 τμ κύρια και μοναδική και τα επόμενα "άλλη κατοικία", σωστά;Το θέμα ειναι ότι υπάρχει το αυθαίρετο προ του 75 και το υπόλοιπο που είναι μετά του 83. Πως θα κάνω τον διαχωρισμό με τα φύλλα καταγραφής; Αν το κάνω στο προ του 75 τοτε θα μου βγουν 2 500αρικα!Και με μπερδεύει και το ισόγειο φυσικά που δεν ειναι κατοικία και δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το δηλώσω μαζί με τον όροφο σαν κατοικία ή πρεπει να το δηλώσω σε άλλο φυλλο ως "Υπηρεσίες"..

Κάθε βοήθεια και γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## asak

Προκειμένου να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα τόσο από άποψη ποσοστών και πως θα δηλωθούν στο σύστημα αλλά και ως προς τη κατανομή του προστίμου στους επιμέρους ιδιοκτήτες Ο.Ι. , από τις ανωτέρω αναρτήσεις καταλαβαίνω ότι προκρίνεται η εξής λύση: 
*Mία δήλωση για πολλές Ο.Ι. του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη-ών με χωριστά φύλλα καταγραφής ανα Ο.Ι. ώστε να προσδιοριστεί η κατηγορία παράβασης ανα Ο.Ι. και να γίνει ο έλεγχος των επιτρεπόμενων μεγεθών ανα Ο.Ι.*

Μόνο στην περίπτωσεις που:
 στις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες ενός κτιρίου διαφορετικών ιδιοκτητών υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες της κατηγορίας Λοιπών παραβάσεων προτείνω τη λύση, *Μία δήλωση για όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες Ο.Ι. που έχουν αυθαιρεσίες λοιπής παράβασης.* Στην περίπτωση αυτή η κατανομή του προστίμου (σπάνια να ξεπεράσει τα 500€) μπορεί να γίνει με τα ποσοστά των συνιδιοκτητών επί του οικοπέδου ή ακόμα και με αντιστοίχιση σε ποσοστό του προϋπολογισμού σε κάθε Ο.Ι. και όταν
σε όλες τις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες υπάρχει ταύτιση αυθαίρετων χώρων ή εμβαδών, ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία προτείνω το παραπάνω, όπου η κατανομή του προστίμου τότε θα γίνει με ισόποσο καταμερισμό στις Ο.Ι.

----------


## vaggelis2013

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι, σε μια περίπτωση που έχω, ένας ιδιοκτήτης έχει  τρεις Ο.Ι. (Ι1, Ι2 και Ι3)καταστήματα που έχουν ενοποιηθεί σε ένα κατάστημα. Γι αυτή τη λειτουργική συνένωση έχει γίνει  ενημέρωση  στην πολεοδομία παλαιότερα. Στη μια Ο.Ι. (Ι2) κατάστημα από τις τρεις έχει γίνει εσωτερική σκάλα και ασανσέρ και έτσι υπάρχει επικοινωνία (του ενιαίου καταστήματος)  με το υπόγειο  εσωτερικά, το οποίο υπόγειο είναι Ο.Ι. (Υ1) και ανήκει στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη. Έχω δηλώσει με τον Ν.4178 μια πολεοδομική παράβαση ( 1 Φ.Κ.) της παρ.5.α του άρθρου 18 για την παράβαση αυτή. Έχω όμως και  μεταβολή στο ύψος του ορόφου (δηλαδή και των τριών Ο.Ι.)κατά 15 εκατοστά κάτω από από 5% του ύψους του ορόφου.. Μπορώ να εντάξω στον ίδιο αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό αυτές τις παραβάσεις δηλ. με το ίδιο Φ.Κ. ;

----------


## Xάρης

Η μικρή παράβαση του ύψους είναι κατηγορίας 3.
Δήλωση παραβάσεων κατηγορίας 3 μαζί με λοιπές παραβάσεις σε έναν φύλλο καταγραφής γινόταν στον Ν.4178/13.
Στον Ν.4495/17 δεν γίνεται.

----------


## vaggelis2013

Ναι το γνωρίζω από την εγκ.4 του Ν.4178. Αυτό που ήθελα βασικά να διευκρινιστεί είναι αν γίνεται οι ξεχωριστές Ο.Ι. να τις βάλω σε ένα Φ.Κ. μαζί με τον αναλυτικό και όχι κάθε Ο.Ι. σε ξεχωριστό Φ.Κ.. Δηλαδή αυτή η υπαγωγή όπως την περιέγραψα θα έχει συνολικά ένα Φ.Κ. ;

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι ένας αναλυτικός για όλες είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## vaggelis2013

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

